# Bagseed - How old is too old?



## Shibumi (Dec 4, 2006)

A friend of mine has presented me with some Blueberry Indica bagseed that was taken from a crop over 4 years ago.  What are my chances with these for germinating?  Think they are too old?  Anything I should do special besides the normal overnight soak and then to paper towels?

They look like beautiful specimens for seeds with all the nice dark coloring and striping.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2006)

Shibumi said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has presented me with some Blueberry Indica bagseed that was taken from a crop over 4 years ago. What are my chances with these for germinating? Think they are too old? Anything I should do special besides the normal overnight soak and then to paper towels?
> 
> They look like beautiful specimens for seeds with all the nice dark coloring and striping.


*I would just do what you would normally do when germinating. The worst that can happen is they don't germ. *


----------



## Hick (Dec 5, 2006)

If they were properly stored..."dry and cool"...4 yrs isn't a long storage period at all.


----------



## Shibumi (Dec 5, 2006)

Overnight success.  I used my usual method of very damp, stacked paper towel with a few beans in a row placed on top of this.  No need to put more towel on top of the beans as I wrap the small row in plastic wrap about 10 times and then place the whole thing in my heating pad on low.  Not even a full day later the beans have popped.  No rootage yet but you can sure see the beautiful white line of success.

I know some will argue the rapid growth heat treatment, but having lived on a farm for more years than I would like to rememeber, one thing sticks in my brain.  ALL babies love excess warmth. from chickens to calves to seedlings.  

But if anyone could show documentation showing me it's harmful, please share.  I've changed methods before because what I thought sounded right was just all wrong.  But then too, it's all about my sig.  

Thanks guys


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 5, 2006)

IMO I think warmth is a good thing. Heat is bad, but that is when it gets to a certain temp. I just know that my seeds get really cold when I have them sitting out. I also keep them dark. I have put them in a warm closet, on a hot rock(insulated from the intense heat of course), and uhmmm... I forgot the other lol. But yeah, I can't say if it's only in my head but I have a great rate of success using this method to.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 10, 2006)

I started putting my beans in paper towels, inside paper plates, wrapped in a towel and sit on top of my directv reciever and I usually see signs of life between one and two days. Shi i've got seeds from five years ago that I still germinate with no prob!


----------

